# Black shooter



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Hello!

No shooting here since weeks - up to -20°C! Germany gets colder and colder...
So what to do? Building slingshots of course!
Here is one of my latest: "Boomerang wood" core, thick Ebony on both sides and a little piece of Amboyna burl on the back.
I love the look and the feeling of Ebony, but I really don`l like to work with this kind of wood - very dusty and a bit like coal...
The Boomerang wood (very fine multiplex) is 6mm thick - 12 layers of birch wood.
And Amboyna burl... just for the eye, I love it!!

































Fitted with triple black TB and black leather
















Best regards
Torsten


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

very nice work once again


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

That is dramatic!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

wow torsten that one is just great!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

that's beautiful. your symmetry and flat surfaces are perfect, the lines are so straight. i'm in awe of the little details. back to the drawing board for me. great work!


----------



## Elmar (Apr 27, 2011)

Man, I hope it remains icy here, if you are presenting more beauties like these...


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

ooooooh boooooy!!!... this is sooooooo good!!!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow...








That's really amazing!


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow. Hope in my slingshot making has been restored!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

A real beauty!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is very, VERY classy!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

...and I love it too, it's a jewel!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

It just never ceases to amaze me the skill on this site. Absolutely a beautiful piece,
fantastic job and wonderful choice of woods!

sean


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

It has that fine German look to it! -- Tex


----------



## cedar hunter (Dec 31, 2011)

B e a u t i f u l !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

best one i seen all day! and i just woke up.
Daniel


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

The quality of his work is perfect and elegant gentleman, to continue snowing, it does see more works of yours.
Greetings ..... alf


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

That's got CLASS written all over it, the little detail with the burl, beautiful!
heh heh and I agree with the others, hope it keeps snowing!









as a side note, I notice you don't put any band grooves in, does that create any problems?


----------



## adeptus_minor (Jan 20, 2012)

Nothing short of beautiful...


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Fantastic job..


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

What's the height and width of it, Torsten? Fork gap?


----------



## mattardel (May 27, 2011)

Oh. My. Goodness. That is amazing! I wish I could get some ebony.

(null)


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Insane! thats a.w.e.s.o.m.e !


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

Beautifull piece.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

that is without doubt one of the nicest catapults ive seen


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm a hater of multiplex but that doesn't look too bad at all Torsten well done


----------



## KAUFFMANN (Oct 14, 2011)

very, very nice excellent work and very detailed.
greetings.


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

black is awesome!


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Really, really nice work Torsten!

f00bs


----------



## monoaminooxidase (Jun 20, 2011)

Charles said:


> That is very, VERY classy!!!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


yep, classy is the first word I could think of, too.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

A big THANKS to all of you for your nice comments!!
It was A LOT of work to get this catty ready and now I`m glad you like it!

Best regards
Torsten


----------



## Jonab Gama (Jan 18, 2012)

OMG! No words.


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

Perfect!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Very nicely done!​


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

My new favorite!!! Please don't take this the wrong way, but I hope you continue to not like the weather outside...


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

WOW that goes beyond words to describe the beauty of that, it just doesn't seem right to call it a slingshot 'cause it is so good. I wish I could create slingshots like that, keep up the good work


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

So nice. As others have said before me..... Classy! Great job sir.


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

A Better example of german engineering. Excellent work. Absolutely majestic


----------



## Elsinore (Oct 30, 2011)

Stunning as usual torsten!


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

A stunning Sligshot frame. I want to hang it on the wall and look at it.


----------



## zhop (Dec 6, 2011)

Your slingshots are AWSOME


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

HOLY S#!T !!!! That's absolutely amazing. I feel so inadequate right now. I used to play in a band when I was young, I would get the same feeling after seeing an amazing professionally executed act, Inspired yet very down about the fact that I am so very far away from this level of craftmanship. Anyhow, its utterly beautiful, I really can't express this in the right way........F&*@ing Awesome.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

*This is art in slingmotion!!!!!!*


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

A very fine piece of work. Certainly I would sugest the term 'Gentlemans Slingshot'. The kind of thing James Bond would use to save the world from an evil mastermind... 
Q - "...yes Bond and you will also be equipped with our latest Silent Opperating, Kinetic Energy Transference divice or SOKET for short and if you.... Dont touch that Bond.... oh do try and look after it this time will you..."


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

nothing fancy just plain beauty .. amen


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

The simplicity and elegance combined in a slingshot.

It is always a visual delight to see your work. friend.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

What a great master piece from the best slingshoot shooter in the forum. Just great!!! Saludos







.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

I really appreciate this positive feedback given in the worlds largest Slingshot forum!
Best regards
Torsten


----------



## Litebow (Dec 17, 2011)

Stunning!

Dave


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

A work of art Torsten! Meisterschlueder!!!!!! Flatband


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Master Craftsmanship and great WOW factor!!!


----------



## francoboy7 (May 14, 2011)

....Yeah this is Art by Torsten, Hopefully happen no Forkhits, Peace


----------

